# Hiding to nothing?



## Fitzroy (9 Apr 2016)

Hi all. Looking for your thoughts. 

I have an idea to make a tv unit via an IKEA hack. I plan to make a top out of edge joined oak boards and attach it to a couple of IKEA drawer units. I've worked with sawn oak (kiln dried) before to make shelves but never tried to make something so long 2.2m. The boards are 27mm sawn and when making shelves I lost c. 7-8mm thickness whilst P/Ting them. 

My concern is that I will not be able to get the boards flat enough to joint without loosing too much thickness. I was thinking I could edge them, flatten them enough to joint, joint then flatten the whole top. Leaving the bottom uneven as it won't be seen. 

Am I being naive, is the only way to make this work to start with a thicker board. Or should I be expecting to have to make the top from a number of smaller pieces? 

Cheers. Fitz


----------



## Adam9453 (9 Apr 2016)

Or use oak veneered mdf edged with solid oak


----------

